# Can you open the keyboard without tapping an input field?



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pre-ICS/JB, you could open the keyboard manually by long-pressing the menu key, but I cannot find a way to do this with the Gnex. I have a crappy mainframe-type website that I use for my job, and I just found out the Hacker's Keyboard combined with Google Chrome allows me to use the function buttons to navigate about the site. Unfortunately, when there aren't any text input fields, I cannot press "F8" to scroll down.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Guess not lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

a possible workaround could be to get a browser that allows you to use the volume rocker to scroll.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

That won't help, unfortunately. The page doesn't slide down when pressing f8, it kinda goes to the next page. Thanks for the thought though!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klausw (Jul 12, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> Pre-ICS/JB, you could open the keyboard manually by long-pressing the menu key, but I cannot find a way to do this with the Gnex. I have a crappy mainframe-type website that I use for my job, and I just found out the Hacker's Keyboard combined with Google Chrome allows me to use the function buttons to navigate about the site. Unfortunately, when there aren't any text input fields, I cannot press "F8" to scroll down.


You can change Hacker's Keyboard settings to show a permanent notification, and tapping that notification opens the keyboard. However, this may not quite solve your problem if the browser isn't passing the key events to the Javascript app, for example last time I checked the arrow keys would just scroll and not get forwarded.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

klausw said:


> You can change Hacker's Keyboard settings to show a permanent notification, and tapping that notification opens the keyboard. However, this may not quite solve your problem if the browser isn't passing the key events to the Javascript app, for example last time I checked the arrow keys would just scroll and not get forwarded.


This worked perfectly! Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

THIS SHOULD BE INCORPORATED INTO EVERY ROM.

I loved this feature, and I think it could save us (me for sure) some hassle every now and then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

throwbot said:


> THIS SHOULD BE INCORPORATED INTO EVERY ROM.
> 
> I loved this feature, and I think it could save us (me for sure) some hassle every now and then.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That would be awesome. Maybe when the devs start modding the nav bar on JB ROMs and we're able to set actions for long presses we can have this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

